# Alternative to Biscuits



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Been watching some videos lately that have 45 degree moldings, butt joints, and others joined with biscuits and glue. If you don't have a biscuit cutter how else would you do it? Dowels is all I can think of?


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Forgot to mention splines, but if you dont want those what else could be used?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It's very easy to cut biscuit slots with a router and a slot cutter bit.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

knotscott said:


> It's very easy to cut biscuit slots with a router and a slot cutter bit.


+1. :yes: If you want to maintain a butt joint, dowels will work.








 







.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Do the biscuit slots need to have a curved interior? I'll take a look at the slot cutting bits.

On the 2+ board but joint glue up (to make a really wide flat piece), I guess biscuits are common, what else is used on that?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

aaronhl said:


> On the 2+ board but joint glue up (to make a really wide flat piece), I guess biscuits are common, what else is used on that?


Edge gluing to make a wider panel is not a butt joint. No mechanical fasteners are needed. :smile:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

aaronhl said:


> Do the biscuit slots need to have a curved interior? I'll take a look at the slot cutting bits.
> 
> On the 2+ board but joint glue up (to make a really wide flat piece), I guess biscuits are common, what else is used on that?


On 2+ board glue ups, biscuits etc. are used to align the boards, a proper glue joint will be stronger than the surrounding wood so nothing is really necessary, they just make the job easier.

Some drive small finishing nails into the edge, nip them off so they just protrude past the surface.

Others use caws to hold the boards in position.

Tongue and groove is another method to align the boards.

It all comes down to personal preference and the equipment you have to work with.


----------



## Toller (Dec 30, 2007)

Biscuits are primarily to maintain alignment; they don't do much for strength. (many will say they do nothing, but that isn't true; just not much)

Dowels probably give more strength, plus they maintain alignment in two directions rather than just one; and they require much less room to use. On the downside they are also much fussier to use.

You probably don't want to hear about dominoes, but they are pretty much perfect.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys, I thought they were used mainly for strength, but if that isn't the case I'm sure I can get by without using them. No project planned yet but each day I learn something new on here


----------

